# PSA: ABSOLUTE MUSIC in Hamilton is closing. Substantial discounts.



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I can't remember ever being at this store. 
If I have been, it would have been with @Hamstrung a few years back. 

*CLOSING / RETIRING SALE 30% TO 80% OFF EVERY SINGLE ITEM | Guitars | Brantford | Kijiji*


*Description*
Absolute Music is CLOSING. The old man is retiring. Acoustic guitars from $69.99. , 3/4 guitars $69.99., Classicals $91., Electric guitars $133. bass guitars $139.99., 12 string acoustic $182., Acoustic-electrics $139.99. ,Left hand guitars $133 , left handed basses $231., . Tons of Ukes from $35. Guitar straps from $3.59, clip on tuners $8.39, patch cords $.99, strings $3.49, capos 4.19, slides $6.99, stands $11.19, guitar hangars $6.99, metronomes $1.39, Violin outfits $139.99, 1/16 $91.. Over 3,000 Guitar Tab and Music Books @ 40% off, Over 1,000 guitar straps @ 40% off, Guitar parts 50% off, stands, cases, tuners, accessories etc. The doors close for good Sat Aug 25th. Over 20,000 musical items in stock. All items are brand new stock. One of the largest selections in North America. All sales are final. 

Absolute Music 
945 Upper James St. 
Hamilton, Ont L9C-3A6 
guitar $99., guitar lessons $15.99, cheap guitars, cheap music lessons 

Store Hours: Mon,Tues & Wed 12:00 noon til 7:00pm, Thurs & Fri, 12:00 noon til 9:00pm, Sat. 11:00am til 6:00pm, . 
Phone 905-318-7447


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Holy moly, that website hurt my brain. I take it there is no online store...too bad.


----------

